# [Video] Como se hacen Columnas de Parlantes HI FI/HI END



## juanma (Nov 17, 2008)

En nuestra seccion *"Como lo hacen"* fabricacion de columnas Dali Hi End Loudspeakers.

Dejo la seccion de paso por si agregan algun otro video referido a la fabricacion de parlantes, amplificador, previos, etc del mundo Audio.

http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=-39OqH4C2P8 

Saludos


----------

